# [2011] Maui recommendations



## linsj (Aug 6, 2011)

I've looked at the TUG reviews, but many of them are older, so it's difficult to know what to ask for. 

What Maui resorts, which are attainable via RCI or one of the independent exchange companies, do you highly recommend?  (I don't have access to II and thus unlikely to get Marriott or Starwood, which would be my first preferences.) And what do they charge for parking and Internet access?

I prefer to be on the beach but will consider other locations. As an exchanger, I don't expect to get ocean view. I don't have a preference for any area on Maui. I'm used to Hilton, Marriott, and Starwood quality, although I also like Kauai Beach Villas, which isn't the same quality. Clean and updated units are more important than a lot of resort activities and amenities. Won't be traveling with kids.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2011)

We own at Maui Hill and love it, so I'm partial. 

It's not on the beach, but across the street.  However, we usually drive to a beach farther south.  Some of the units have views of the ocean, it just depends on where they sit on the property.

It's not in the Hilton, Marriott class (although I really wouldn't know since I haven't stayed at any of their timeshare resorts).  But there is no charge for parking.  I can't say about the internet as I don't remember.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2011)

Maui Lea at Maui Hill is on a hill, and the units continue to go up the hill.  We had one lower down the hill, close to the main parking lot and entrance, so we had an ocean view from our lanai.  I was very pleased with it as an exchange and would go again.  

Maui Lea is of the same quality as Kauai Beach Villas, but most of the units are a bit of a walk from the ocean, where KBV you are very close to the ocean.  It's across the street from the ocean.  

Maui Lea had pretty modest kitchens, which I hear are now remodeled.  That's probably a good thing.  I found the kitchen rather icky.  But I loved everything else about the resort.  The 2 bedrooms only have queen beds.  My preference would be a king bed in the 3 bedroom.  I hope we get a 3 bed for our next exchange.  I would definitely add king beds to the 2 beds, if I was on the board there, because a king is only 16 inches wider than a queen, and the bedroom could handle it.

You said you are used to Marriott and Starwood quality, yet your two resorts are with RCI exclusively.  You might want to consider buying something that trades with II, for better inventory to Maui (lots better than RCI, just look at the resort directory online).  

Maui Sunset is superior to Maui Lea in every way: location is closer to the ocean, on the kai side of the road; the units are newer and more modernized on the interiors and the exteriors; you are guaranteed a view with the 2 bedrooms; and the amenities are better.  

Maui Lea inventory is phenomenal on TPMaui.com.  Maui Sunset is hard to get anywhere.  Maui Schooner is a better choice for Maui than Maui Lea, in my opinion, and the inventory is better with TradingPlaces.com than II.   I would check the alternate exchange companies to see if the weeks you want are available now, or if they can give you a good chance of getting your dates. 

If you want prime whale season, you are going to be looking at more last-minute inventory, because I am on the waiting list for all of the alternates, II and RCI to get Maui during whale season.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maui Sunset is superior to Maui Lea in every way: location is closer to the ocean, on the kai side of the road; the units are newer and more modernized on the interiors and the exteriors; you are guaranteed a view with the 2 bedrooms; and the amenities are better.




Really?  They must have done a heck of a good job with some kind of remodel or reburbishing.  We've stayed at Maui Sunset twice and I found it vastly inferior to Maui Lea. The units were smaller, and the resort was more like a hotel, or apartment building.  The beach was pretty much unusable and I don't remember any amenities.  But, as I said it's been a long time since we've stayed there.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2011)

We visited Emmy and Peter a while back, as a matter of fact, while we were at Maui Lea. Maui Sunset has been recently upgraded.  The units are close to Marriott in quality, though they are smaller than Maui Lea for sure, but I only saw a 1 bedroom with 2 baths.  The kitchens are really nicely updated.  

The grounds are beautiful, too.  I loved the view of the ocean from their unit, which is a 1 bedroom.  

I really like Maui Sunset and considered buying, but the prices are crazy high.  We cannot afford to pay that much for March weeks, and we would need 2 bedrooms.  

I love the location and the views.  It's such a nice place.

One of my favorite resorts is Hono Koa, but we love the Westin Ka'anapali and will be there three weeks from today.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 6, 2011)

Good to know that Maui Sunset has been ungraded.  I know Emmy loves it there.  We were just very unimpressed when we stayed there years ago.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 6, 2011)

We own at Kahana Falls, and love it, and heartily recommend it.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## linsj (Aug 7, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maui Lea at Maui Hill is on a hill, and the units continue to go up the hill.  We had one lower down the hill, close to the main parking lot and entrance, so we had an ocean view from our lanai.  I was very pleased with it as an exchange and would go again.
> 
> Maui Lea is of the same quality as Kauai Beach Villas, but most of the units are a bit of a walk from the ocean, where KBV you are very close to the ocean.  It's across the street from the ocean.
> 
> ...



*Cindy,* I appreciate your in-depth comments. This is the kind of help I'm looking for.

I'd love to own a timeshare in II, but I can't afford another one. 

Mostly I vacation in Sept/Oct, so I won't be competing with you for whale season.


----------



## yeereid (Aug 8, 2011)

linsj--

I own at Maui Sunset (2BR/2 BA) and really like it.  It's not as luxurious as a Hilton, Marriott or Westin but is more than comfortable and the view is lovely-full ocean from the lanai!  

Internet (if you bring your own laptop) and parking are free.  If you don't bring your own, they have a computer in the office that you can use to print boarding passes and quick emails for a nominal fee.  

I have traded on RCI the last year but am planning to return next year (i have fixed weeks in June).


----------



## jlp879 (Aug 8, 2011)

We trade with II, but I noticed a couple of resorts that trade with both major exchange companies that we liked.  We stayed for a family reunion in Papakea Resort, just north of Kaanapali Beach.  We had a total of 5 units, combos of two bedrooms and one bedrooms and the resort was small on 13 beautifully landscaped acres.  Oceanfront property with small beach in front.  One great thing about the resort layout was that everyone had an ocean view, even if it was just a peakaboo ocean view.  I notice that in RCI it has two separate entries, Papakea and Vacation Internationale Papakea, but it is the same place.  The only negative about it was the units seemed to be individually owned, so the decor and amenities of each one varied.  

Also in RCI I notice the Kaanapali Beach Club, a larger, more hotel-like property that was two properties down from the Papakea.  It had a great beach, pool, amenties and looked very nice.  Friends own there and the units have Marriott-like quality to them.  Next to that is Kahana resort, also in RCI that has an enviable beach front location and the units look like they have to die for views.  

In the SFX exchange company, the Marriott and Westin Maui properties are choices, as well the properties listed above.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 8, 2011)

We stayed at Ka'anapali Beach Club via DAE last November and wrote a long review about it. Photos of our beautiful ocean/sunset view in my link below.  DAE gets quite a bit of inventory here.  I told my brother about it, he put in for an exchange a few months ago for next spring and they just called him to offer a choice of weeks.  It is much less expensive than doing the exchange through RCI.


----------



## linsj (Aug 8, 2011)

I've seen pictures and read about Ka'anapali Beach Club and would like to stay there for sure. But the combined Internet and parking fees add up to more than I want to pay for two weeks.


----------



## linsj (Aug 8, 2011)

yeereid said:


> I own at Maui Sunset (2BR/2 BA) and really like it.  It's not as luxurious as a Hilton, Marriott or Westin but is more than comfortable and the view is lovely-full ocean from the lanai!
> 
> Internet (if you bring your own laptop) and parking are free.  If you don't bring your own, they have a computer in the office that you can use to print boarding passes and quick emails for a nominal fee.



I like the fact that every unit has an ocean view. I've added it to my list.


----------



## linsj (Aug 8, 2011)

jlp879 said:


> We trade with II, but I noticed a couple of resorts that trade with both major exchange companies that we liked.  We stayed for a family reunion in Papakea Resort, just north of Kaanapali Beach.  We had a total of 5 units, combos of two bedrooms and one bedrooms and the resort was small on 13 beautifully landscaped acres.  Oceanfront property with small beach in front.  One great thing about the resort layout was that everyone had an ocean view, even if it was just a peakaboo ocean view.  I notice that in RCI it has two separate entries, Papakea and Vacation Internationale Papakea, but it is the same place.  The only negative about it was the units seemed to be individually owned, so the decor and amenities of each one varied.



Does Papakea charge for Internet and/or parking?


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 8, 2011)

*The Whaler, Kaanapali*



linsj said:


> I've looked at the TUG reviews, but many of them are older, so it's difficult to know what to ask for.
> 
> What Maui resorts, which are attainable via RCI or one of the independent exchange companies, do you highly recommend?  (I don't have access to II and thus unlikely to get Marriott or Starwood, which would be my first preferences.) And what do they charge for parking and Internet access?
> 
> I prefer to be on the beach but will consider other locations. As an exchanger, I don't expect to get ocean view. I don't have a preference for any area on Maui. I'm used to Hilton, Marriott, and Starwood quality, although I also like Kauai Beach Villas, which isn't the same quality. Clean and updated units are more important than a lot of resort activities and amenities. Won't be traveling with kids.



We own at The Whaler next to the Whaler Village in Kaanapali (google The Whaler and see the pictures).  It is a hard exchange but most of the owners there use Trading Places Maui -- a smaller exchange company but with Hawaiian exchanges.  They have just gone through major interior renovations and in fact until the end of this year have lots of construction going on -- putting on new lanais and sliding doors.  Free internet but I think exchangers pay for the underground parking, not sure.

Their location is A+, right on the beach and walking distance to lots of restaurants and shops.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 8, 2011)

linsj said:


> I've seen pictures and read about Ka'anapali Beach Club and would like to stay there for sure. But the combined Internet and parking fees add up to more than I want to pay for two weeks.



Our total cost for the exchange was $390 for one week (the cost of the MF of the unit we used for the trade plus the DAE exchange fee ).  Adding $16 a day for parking would not be a deal breaker for me.  We used the fee wifi in the lobby and our iPhone for internet so we never paid the Internet fee.  All Maui timeshares add the tourist tax.


----------



## linsj (Aug 8, 2011)

abbekit said:


> Our total cost for the exchange was $390 for one week (the cost of the MF of the unit we used for the trade plus the DAE exchange fee ).  Adding $16 a day for parking would not be a deal breaker for me.  We used the fee wifi in the lobby and our iPhone for internet so we never paid the Internet fee.  All Maui timeshares add the tourist tax.



If it were either parking or Internet, I wouldn't mind. But combined, they are budget breakers for me. Because I'm self-employed and need to check e-mail every day on my own computer (so I have necessary info and files to respond), a smartphone doesn't help and I don't like having to go to the lobby all the time (although I've done that at other properties when I have no alternative).

I'm sure it will come down to what's available when I know my schedule, but I'm gathering options to ask for. At least I'll be going during low season and have flexibility for dates, which will make the trade easier.


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 8, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> We own at The Whaler next to the Whaler Village in Kaanapali (google The Whaler and see the pictures).  It is a hard exchange but most of the owners there use Trading Places Maui -- a smaller exchange company but with Hawaiian exchanges.  They have just gone through major interior renovations and in fact until the end of this year have lots of construction going on -- putting on new lanais and sliding doors.  Free internet but I think exchangers pay for the underground parking, not sure.
> 
> Their location is A+, right on the beach and walking distance to lots of restaurants and shops.



Staying at The Whaler 11/25-12/3/2011.:whoopie:


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Wow, great pictures.....nothing left to wonder about.*



abbekit said:


> We stayed at Ka'anapali Beach Club via DAE last November and wrote a long review about it. Photos of our beautiful ocean/sunset view in my link below.  DAE gets quite a bit of inventory here.  I told my brother about it, he put in for an exchange a few months ago for next spring and they just called him to offer a choice of weeks.  It is much less expensive than doing the exchange through RCI.



On another thread, I'm considering KBC and Maui Lea.  We're not really into mega resorts, but this place looks great.  We've never stayed in any branded timeshares before......naturally, the opportunity to do so is a big draw, as well as the ocean views.

Thanks again for the pics.  Very helpful.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 23, 2012)

Diamond, Westin, Marriott, Papakea, Maui Hill, Maui Beach Club, Valley Isle, Maui Hill, Kahana Villas ... and there are more. But these are our choices kinda in this order...



rickandcindy23 said:


> Maui Sunset is superior to Maui Lea in every way: location is closer to the ocean, on the kai side of the road;....


While it is closer to the beach... the beach is poor 



P8080277y by dntanderson, on Flickr

and not nearly as nice as Keawakapu Beach.


----------



## mountainguide (Apr 16, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Diamond, Westin, Marriott, Papakea, Maui Hill, Maui Beach Club, Valley Isle, Maui Hill, Kahana Villas ... and there are more. But these are our choices kinda in this order...
> 
> 
> Diamond over a Marriott or a Westin......not a chance:hysterical:
> ...


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 16, 2012)

Valley Isle is great, same with Papakea (which I haven't stayed in since the 80's when we'd visit Maui at least every other year).


----------



## RSchwartz (Apr 17, 2012)

I own at Hono Koa; 2br/2bath in Kaanapali.  Nothing fancy but right on the ocean (no beach) with great views from the lanai.  Clean, spacious rooms that have recently been refurbished.  If you can get the Hono Koa, I would take it. Great whale watching during the season.


----------



## linsj (Apr 17, 2012)

RSchwartz said:


> I own at Hono Koa; 2br/2bath in Kaanapali.  Nothing fancy but right on the ocean (no beach) with great views from the lanai.  Clean, spacious rooms that have recently been refurbished.  If you can get the Hono Koa, I would take it. Great whale watching during the season.



Is there a charge for parking or Internet?


----------



## RSchwartz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hono Koa has free parking/free Wifi and walking distance to a very nice farmers market (great banana bread).


----------



## daventrina (Apr 20, 2012)

mountainguide said:


> daventrina said:
> 
> 
> > Diamond over a Marriott or a Westin......not a chance:hysterical:
> ...


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jun 3, 2012)

mountainguide said:


> daventrina said:
> 
> 
> > Diamond, Westin, Marriott, Papakea, Maui Hill, Maui Beach Club, Valley Isle, Maui Hill, Kahana Villas ... and there are more. But these are our choices kinda in this order...
> ...



I would agree Marriott or Westin, but I have never been to Diamond. From what I heard about what Diamond is doing with their MF, I would not want to own there.


----------

